
Show HN: Data Science Topic List and Textbook Reviews - datasciencetext
http://datasciencetexts.com
======
datasciencetext
Howdy Hacker News, We’re Data Science Texts, and we’d love your feedback on
our website. We’re often asked for recommendations for books on data science
related topics, and we’re hoping to provide a useful starting point for other
data scientists to learn new methods. We would welcome any suggestions for
improvements to the website, as well as suggestions for topics or particularly
good books that we’ve missed.

------
amerf1
Brilliant stuff, going to be using this to get afew books

~~~
datasciencetext
Thanks for the feedback!

